
Ask HN: Seeking a cofounder who wants to change how technical recruiting is done - mrburton
I&#x27;m interested in finding a co-founder with the following attributes:<p>1. Highly passionate about recruiting; primarily technical recruiting.
2. Hustlers who love selling
3. Highly focused and finishes things before moving on.<p>About Me and the project
-------------------------<p>I am a highly passionate software engineer with a deep interest in the technical recruiting space. I think I speak for most engineers when I say &quot;the recruiting industry really sucks when it comes to technical recruiting&quot; and that thought really drives me to do something about it.<p>I have been building a specialized job board that&#x27;s focused on technology jobs only. The job board is embedded in websites, in the same way, Disqus is embedded, and the jobs will be targeted to the focus of the website.<p>I feel it&#x27;s time we start building recruiting solutions starting from the perspective of the candidates.<p>I&#x27;m not too far away from an MVP release of the product and that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m reaching out to the Hacker News community.<p>If you&#x27;re an engineer and you&#x27;re tired of how recruiting is done, I want to hear more about your pain points! What defines an excellent experience? What do you feel is missing? I have my opinions, but I&#x27;m interested in hearing your voice.<p>mr.burton a-t g-mail
======
PaulHoule
How is this different from all of the other companies that claim to be doing
this?

~~~
tedmiston
> The job board is embedded in websites, in the same way, Disqus is embedded,
> and the jobs will be targeted to the focus of the website.

That sounds like a unique feature to me, at least I haven't seen others like
that yet.

------
csa
I suggest you have a talk with patio11 and/or tptacek.

I think you will find that most organizations revealed preference is that they
don't give a fuck about getting the best programmers. There are other factors
that, rightly or wrongly, they value much more highly.

------
starrychloe
I've had a great idea for changing recruiting, to allow managers to sort and
hire based off psychometric testing, proprietary ranking algorithms, and
financial guarantees, rather than looks or networking. However, #2, I don't
really _love_ to sell, but I've done it (telemarketing), and #3 I have trouble
focusing or finishing and rely on J-types for that. Also, I'm working on
another project so don't have time.

You say you want to start with the perspective of the candidates, but are the
candidates paying? Your real customers are companies. They are the ones
paying. They are your customers. You will end up catering to them.

Embedded job listings (like AdSense) is a novel concept I haven't seen yet. It
has potential.

